# Does crysis 1 and warhead supports xbox360 controller?



## juntabirao011

I saw a gamepad in options?? so it means i can play crysis using my xbox360 controller?


----------



## jordanecmusic

yes but be forewarned, for PC games have no autoaim.

Play on delta mode with a controller and you will be crushed.


----------



## doomlord52

Its there, but iirc there's not enough buttons. I believe you loose the ability to prone with the controller. Also there is absolutely no aim assist what so ever.


----------



## Bit_reaper

I don't remember if it has native support but no matter what controller you have you can always key map manually. I do think the xbox controller has enough buttons for comfortable play though you might have to use the entire layout including the d-pad and analog stick push buttons.

Edit: Did a quick check and Crysis actually has native xbox 360 controller support and should auto detect and map correctly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> yes but be forewarned, for PC games have no autoaim.
> Play on delta mode with a controller and you will be crushed.


Actually both of them have autoaim even on Delta mode.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Actually both of them have autoaim even on Delta mode.


Of course Crytek is going to make it a casual shooter like cod.

But turn it off, and you die.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> Of course Crytek is going to make it a casual shooter like cod.
> But turn it off, and you die.


Yeah, use this command (preferably in an autoexec.cfg file so you won't have to do it every time): _aim_assistAimEnabled = 0_

Aside from default auto aim, these games are thankfully not casual. There's a lot of aim sway, weapon shaking when moving (don't touch weapon inertia), bullet lag, and multiplayer actually has a learning curve. Crysis 2 is a 100% casual shooter that should be avoided.


----------



## brettjv

Locking, question answered.

All you had to do Junta was plug in your controller and play and you'd have had the answer ... it's NATIVELY supported


----------

